

Facebook ban: "Now I can't even prove I'm the real Kevin Mitnick." - p4bl0
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10197393-83.html

======
darklajid
Quote:

Asked for comment, Facebook spokesman Barry Schnitt said: "We are very
aggressive in fostering and enforcing our real name culture and sometimes we
make mistakes. But it's rare, and it's been fixed."

Anecdotes are no evidence. But this person's friends (a lowly ~40ish) are
probably split in two between real name and fake. Extending to 'friends of
friends' I'd estimate my network on that level consists of 65-70% fake names.
This includes

\- The fancy one: Let's write down the real name in 'cool' symbols/different
alphabets that kind of look similar

\- The gamers/nerds/pseudonym fans, using a handle. Maybe combined with parts
of their name (totally bogus example: 'Spidey Pete' for 'Peter
Somethingboring').

\- Weird ideas of pseudo-privacy by writing your name in a way that is totally
false and fake but _can_ be recognized when read out loud

\- Totally idiotic joke names. Think Bart calls Moe's Tavern [1]

\- Random, plausible looking names where I _know_ that the person behind made
it up and just uses this account to stalk people

Yeah. Seems not working, Facebook. And I predict that it cannot work, ever.

1:
[https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/List_of_Simpsons_Prank_Calls#....](https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/List_of_Simpsons_Prank_Calls#.22Blood_Feud.22_.5B7F22.5D)

------
dangrossman
What's interesting about this? And why is it interesting 2 years after it
happened?

